# hogs



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

i seen at odnr that ohio has an increasing amount of wild boar or feral hogs is this true has anyone seen 1 in the field not at a hunting ranch in true freerange country


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I saw 2 small hogs int the back of a cut corn field in Guernsey County last fall. I wasnt hunting ,I was driving down the road and they were 500 to 600 yards away. I requested permission to hunt and was not granted so if anyone could help put me on some hog filled property i'd pay.


----------



## bill1269 (Jul 18, 2006)

I can say first hand about the hog's.I shot two of these on delaware wildlife area last fall,five other's were with them.
http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r37/bill1269/lastscan.jpg


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

champaign county is getting to have a pretty healthy population in isolated areas, hoping to go soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Bill1269 did you have to have a permit for hogs or are they open with a regular license? Did you eat any of the meat they say it is good to eat? Sorry for all the question.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't wait till the hogs get plentiful. My rates to shoot them them for all farmers that don't allow deer hunting are going to be expensive.


----------



## dcemsmedic2693 (May 20, 2005)

According to the Ohio DNR Hogs are considered nuisance animals. I only know this because two years ago in Delaware county Not the Wildlife area opposite end of the county I had one below my stand and did not know if I could shoot or not so I called. As long as there are to your knowledge no farmers looking for a lost hog it is fair game.

I would love to see a huntable population come back to ohio. I LOVE pork!!


----------



## 1newbie (Aug 20, 2007)

I saw a lot of sign last year down in shawnee during the muzzel loading season


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

ODNR does not want wild hogs in ohio. They can cause some serious damage to the area they habit. They are already having big problems with them in southern ohio. 

As far as taste goes, I've heard that they aren't to bad as long as they don't have a big set of nuts hangin. Heard the males are pretty strong tastin if they do. On the game farms in other states where they release the hogs into the wild for hunting, they de-nut them when they are very young before there released for taste purposes. Has something to do with the high levels of testosterone they have in there system if they haven't been cut. 

I'm no professional, all second hand information. I'd love to have one come walkin by me............can you say hog roast!


----------

